# SB 14 where is it made?



## markba633csi (Apr 23, 2017)

Does anyone know if these are/were US made or offshore? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



thanks
Mark S.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 23, 2017)

USA


----------



## dlane (Apr 23, 2017)

Older ones South Bend Indiana U.S.A.      Newer ones ?
What year is the one in the pic ?.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 23, 2017)

The one in the picture is USA, the new ones are made in China by Grizzly.


----------



## 4GSR (May 6, 2017)

The only one in the 14" range that SBL made over seas was the 400 series in Korea in the late 1970's till SB's death in the 1990's.  Some of the late 10K lathes were also made in Korea.  I don't know if it was just the castings or the entire lathe.  The 400 series lathes were a copy of the Webb brand of lathe also made in Korea.


----------



## markba633csi (May 7, 2017)

I happened to see it on Ebay thought it was a Taiwan make at first.  I found a brochure, 1969


----------

